# cannot decide which area to move to



## domy (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi Everyone, hope someone can give me advise. I am looking to move to Portugal next year but just can't decide whether to move to the Algarve or Cascais, I spent a month in the Algarve last year and liked Vale de Lobo area also Alvor but I am drawn to Cascais although never visited there as it looks more sophisticated. I am only planning on living in Portugal 6 months of the year and renting my apartment out the rest of the time in Airbnb. Any suggestions please.


----------



## Eliora (Apr 20, 2020)

If it were me I'd spend summer in UK and winter in Algarve.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Go rent a place for at least a month or two in both areas. You will not regret taking the time to do that, as you will learn a lot.


----------



## domy (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks so much for the advise, I shall do that as I know you need to spend some time in an area and not be swayed by first impressions and look at the big picture.


----------

